# New toy to mess with: Piko 0-6-0T



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

New toy to mess with:





At $75 I couldnt resist, I know all about its foibles but I figure its Germie cousin has gotten good reviews on GSM and I really really like the looks of this squat little monster. I'll be selling a couple more engines to make room for this one.


Besides I dont think theres anything mentioned I cant deal with


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't wait to see what you turn it into.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm curious about this one. Heard it was a good runner. Are you planning on taking it apart at all? Love to see what the basic chassic looks like. 
Have fun with it! 
Who's got it for $75? 
Chris


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That thing has potential, potential, potential. I'm looking forward to what you do with it too. 

I've only ever seen it for sale in starter set--where can you buy it alone?


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Vic,

That looks like it has great potential. What are the 'foibles' you speak of? Good luck, and keep us posted.

Les


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I got it from a fairly well known local dealer in the inland empire, *not *the guy known for yelling at customers









He had offered to break the engine out of the set, so this weekend I took him up on that offer. He only had one more set and I already referred someone else to him, so as of today I dont know if he has any left. 

Les, it has paint on the driver wheels, limiting power pick, it needs to be removed, there are issues with the German version of this engine having non-conductive grease covering the wheel power pickups. it needs about a hour of run time for the drivetrain to settle in. 

The biggest stink though was the non-working valve gear but thats just cosmetic. I have to swap couplers to Bachmanns, reglue the driver back in place, repaint parts of the body. Scale looks to be not very 1/29 as the cab door is only about 1/4" shorter than my LGB Porter cab. A 1/24 figure looks pretty good next to it


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a post on a forum in Germany about a PE valve gear set for the BR80 (German version of this loco) but I never heard anything more.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sheesh the paint on the wheels is a *royal PITA *to remove! But once off I now have power pick up via the wheels as well as the skates. 

That was one *major hickup *on Pikos part. The paint blocked the power pick up leaving only the skates to draw electricity which ment unless its flying along the track, at anything near proto speed it would stall on every switch frog, now with paint removed its got at least 6 point power pickup, I dont think the center wheels have pickups. Swapped to couplers to Bachmanns, looking to add a link & pin mount somewhere on the end beams. 

One nice thing is directional lighting, didnt now that till I started testing it. Pics when I can.


----------

